# Angeln in Frankreich nähe Sarreguemines?



## Carpon (26. August 2005)

Hallo!
Wollte mal erfragen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Gewässern in der Nähe von Sarreguemines gemacht hat. Ich interessiere mich sehr für See und Weiheranlagen, an denen ua Nachtangeln erlaubt ist. Ich komme aus der Nähe von Saarbrücken und würde gerne mit meinem Kumpel mal ne Wochenend-Karpfensitzung abhalten. Vieleicht hat ja jemand infos über geeignete Gewässer.
Danke in Vorraus..........

rgds Eric


----------



## ralle (26. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich nähe Sarreguemines?*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen im Board  !!


----------



## Carpon (27. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich nähe Sarreguemines?*

Danke für die nette begrüßung!

Gibt es hier niemand der Saargemünd und Umgebung angelt?
Weis jemand was mit Hirbach ist, der wurde doch leergemacht.
Geht da mittlerweile wieder was?

rgds Eric


----------



## Carpon (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich nähe Sarreguemines?*

Dann nehme ich meinen fast 2 Jahre alten Thread mal wieder auf!
lol
Weis jemand was über Regeln am Hirbacher Weiher, und wo man ne Karte bekommt?

Gruß Eric


----------



## AL3X (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich nähe Sarreguemines?*

probiere es doch mal bei uns an der mosel  da lauffen die karpfen auch sehr gut ! nur darfst du nachts nicht angeln


----------



## Reisender (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich nähe Sarreguemines?*



Carpon schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich meinen fast 2 Jahre alten Thread mal wieder auf!
> lol
> Weis jemand was über Regeln am Hirbacher Weiher, und wo man ne Karte bekommt?
> 
> Gruß Eric



Setz dich doch an die Saar, da ist doch nu auch das Fischen auf Karpfen und Welse bei Nacht erlaubt !!! Natürlich wieder mit Bedingungen:v du mußt einen Monats oder Jahresschein besitzen...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## AL3X (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich nähe Sarreguemines?*

lol die wollen unbedingt ihr monats- jahreskarten loswerden  was kostet die jahreskarte bei euch ?


----------



## Carp_fisher (6. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich nähe Sarreguemines?*



Carpon schrieb:


> Danke für die nette begrüßung!
> 
> Gibt es hier niemand der Saargemünd und Umgebung angelt?
> Weis jemand was mit Hirbach ist, der wurde doch leergemacht.
> ...


 
Auf ein neues#6

Weis jemand was zu den  Seen in Hirbach und Umgebung?? Gruss CF


----------

